# Anyone using PLAY with Sibelius?



## bdr (Mar 18, 2011)

Anyone successfully using EWQLSO Play in Sibelius 6? I just bought Jonathan Loving's sound sets, basically I can set everything up successfully but PLAY just does it's usual annoying thing of crashing when loading. I have 14GB of RAM, all sections on separate drives and all software is up to date, it is always the same story for me with PLAY, it is next to unusable for me.

Kontakt orchestra loads no problem.


----------



## Mike Marino (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey there,

I've used the Jonathan Loving soundsets for Sibelius 6 along with EWQLSO Platinum 32-bit. I had a lot of trouble getting things to work properly, but through a number of emails between myself and Jonathan Loving he helped to get everything straightened out.

You might want to simply consider sending him an email, explaining your problem. He always responded to my emails very quickly.....sometimes in less than 5 minutes.

Mike Marino
http://www.mikemarinomusic.com (www.mikemarinomusic.com)


----------

